# Can we talk about modern French watches?



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It seems this is the 'French speakers forum', not the 'French Watches' forum, but....I'm a little surprised there's little talk about MAT, ZRC, or Ralf Tech, as examples of brands I'm interested in myself (and I know there are many more). It seems like there'd be more buzz over French brands here, but maybe I can start some; here's a watch I owned previously, an S.T. Dupont:










My boss gave that to me in 2013, it's pretty rare, and very nice. COSC, and designed for the French RAID police unit, says Servir Sans Faillir (service without fail) on the back. I eventually sold it, but recently bought a ZRC Grand Fonds North Adventure LE.





































What modern French watches do you guys have?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=154729309


















https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=154729277


















https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=154729301


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about! Awesome Yema, all I ever see around are the divers.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

poison said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Awesome Yema, all I ever see around are the divers.


YEMA is mostly focused around "sports" watches, and they recently re-issued many "historical" models.

Divers indeed (Superman, Navygraf, Yachtingraf, and the gorgeous new "GMT"), but also racing models like the *Rallygraf* :










also available in meca-quartz :










or quartz :










But also pilots :










or space watches :


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Man, I like that RallyGraph, and the starkness of the space watch is very cool as well. Here's my ZRC doing work last night:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

poison said:


> Man, I like that RallyGraph, and the starkness of the space watch is very cool as well. Here's my ZRC doing work last night:


Those ZRC are amazing 

Nice coffee roasting machine in the background ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

A member of another French forum just bought a *Michel Herbelin* "Newport"&#8230; another nice brand to look for :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

All my *Yonger & Bresson* :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Cette ZRC Grand Fonds est tout simplement superbe !!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

These Skindiver Worldtimers are coming out in a few months

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ck-neil-armstrongs-forgotten-mechanical-watch


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Reno said:


> Those ZRC are amazing
> 
> Nice coffee roasting machine in the background ;-)


Thank you sir! It's a great roaster, hand-made here in the US, I've roasted thousands of batches on it.

Got my bracelet on!




























The stretch links are AWESOME!


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yema always interest me but I have yet to see one in the flesh. There always seems to be a lack of decent watch shops and dealers where I am. (Hautes Pyrénées)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm fond of the Horloscaphe NC001, especially the fluid-filled Fluide version, which is visible from nearly any angle. Feels weird typing this in English in f474, so:

J'admire la NC001 par Horloscaphe, particulièrement la version «Fluide», remplie de liquide, qui est lisible sous presque n'importe quel angle.

Fluide:
















V.O.:


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Well snap, that's what I'm talking about! That Fluide is AWESOME! I love quartz, myself.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton

This is my Triton subphotique

I purchased it with the blue dial, sent it to France for a warranty repair because there was an issue with the winding, or the second hand, or something. While it was there, and it's currently still there for the foreseeable future, I decided to have them switch it to the red dial because, well, it's gorgeous and given it was an option and it was there I figured I'd go for it and have the blue dial as an option for down the line.

Here's a photo of the blue dial and then what it willLook like with the red dial.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Bienvenue à f474, monsieur Mets. b-)


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Malgré sa relation avec la Marine Nationale, Z.R.C. est une entreprise Suisse...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------

